# Digital Camera



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

wife has been going on a lot lately about getting a new camera. I popped into comets today, and there is about 50 different brands/models. Also Tesco seem to be cheap, especially as i get an additional 10% off as well!

Now....i have not got a clue, so any suggestions???

point and press!!!!!!

thanks in advance

shawn


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

Canon ixus... the best your budget can afford...


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Or a Fuji, a great range of cameras with superb results........Panasonic are very good but can be noisy/grainy in lower light levels.....Nikon excellent but not so easy to find......

Basically, as I always tell people that come in asking at work...go hold them in Comet or Asda/Tescos....go find one that feels nice in YOUR hands, try and get a small one too this way your more likely to actually want to carry it with you when you go out!

Horses for courses..........but it is a minefield trying to recomend a specific camera for someone.

Best regards David


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Some of the Panasonics have up to 12x optical zoom these days. 710 has the Casio exilim which is good.

I don't think you can go wrong with any decent brand but worth checking how good the macro is as no doubt you will be photographing watches with it


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

got the Panasonic DMCFX30. paid more then i wanted, but it feels like a good piece of kit. Have just figured out how to upload pics to the site so will get busy later.

thanks guys...

shawn


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

mrteatime said:


> got the Panasonic DMCFX30. paid more then i wanted, but it feels like a good piece of kit. Have just figured out how to upload pics to the site so will get busy later.
> 
> thanks guys...
> 
> shawn


Good choice! I have had the 20, the 30 & recently the 50.

I like the collaboration between Panasonic & Leica; Leica haven't made a duff camers yet, and if you buy a Panasonic you get effectively the same camera a _lot _cheaper.

The lens is superb, the image stabilisation works well, the screen is bright, the controls are easy to work out, it takes cheap SD cards and... it makes good pictures.

As I said; good choice...


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

I've just bought the Canon A640 for Â£138 - it's not yet arrived but it's reputed to have a superb macro performance.

Stand by for some watch piccies....

Rob


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Barryboy said:


> I've just bought the Canon A640 for Â£138 - it's not yet arrived but it's reputed to have a superb macro performance.
> 
> Stand by for some watch piccies....
> 
> Rob


Good choice....I have a A620 (and an A95 before that, and an A85 before that, and an A75 before that) ... it goes down to 1cm...


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

Silver Hawk said:


> Barryboy said:
> 
> 
> > I've just bought the Canon A640 for Â£138 - it's not yet arrived but it's reputed to have a superb macro performance.
> ...


The camera has arrived and I've had a little play with it. I can't get it to focus closer than about 5 cm. is there a trick to it?


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

5cm? That sounds pretty good.....let me clear that up...sounds pretty good as far as close focussing goes!










You do mean 5cm not 50cm?

Best regards David


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

should focus pretty close did you have on macro?


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

You should be able to get down to 1cm. As James says, make sure you press that Macro button first (on the N, E, S, W toggle button, its the S one but don't go into MF (manual focus) by mistake.

The text above on my LCD panel. Blurred because I couldn't be arsed to get a tripod out


----------

